
Serverless Architecture – The Way Forward? - meneses
http://www.dotnetcurry.com/windows-azure/1316/serverless-architecture
======
scott_g
It's not 'serverless'. You are allowing another company to run your entire
infrastructure. They run the servers. It seems like this is just another way
of saying it's in the 'cloud'.

We seem to have this obsession with creating businesses that give complete
control over to large companies like Google, Microsoft, Facebook, and Twitter.

~~~
Gigablah
Even if you run your business from a server rack set up in your own house...
who has control over your DNS? Dyn? How about your domain name?

I've had a website temporarily taken down due to an invalid complaint from
Amazon, and it wasn't my hosting that was the problem, it was Dyn, who gave
zero notice. The same company that's now owned by Oracle.

Seems pointless to worry about ceding control of your infrastructure hosting
-- especially when you can craft it to be easily replicable on another service
-- when there are plenty of other means to wipe out your online presence with
little recourse.

